# Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung



## Martin_23 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo meine lieben Teichfreunde
nun melde ich mich "leider" mal wieder mit einem so wie es mir vorkommt sehr großen Problem! Ich habe jetzt seit ca einem Jahr meinen Teich und hab mich entschlossen einmal Wasserwerte zu testen also hab ich mir eben so ein Testset gekauft. Alle Tests waren wunderbar bis auf den mit der Gesamthärte! Nun, in der Beschreibsanweisung steht der Wert sollte 15° dH nicht überschreiten doch bei mir passiert nicht einmal bei 40° dh etwas das ist doch nicht normal ich mach mir jetzt schon ziemlich Gedanken und Sorgen darüber, was ich jetzt machen soll! Habt ihr eventuell ein paar gute Tipps für mich? Soll ich denn jetzt das gesamte Wasser wechseln? Ich bin ratlos! Im set steht, dass ich mir von O*** diesen Biostabil regulierer kaufen soll bringt der etwas? Oder kann ich mir das schenken! Ich danke euch allen wirklich schon einmal im Vorraus für eure  Bemühungen und Hilfestellungen! 

PS: Mein Wasser ist auch ziemlich bräunlich kann das was damit zu tun haben?


----------



## scholzi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Hi Martin..
was war das denn für ein Testset? Streifentest oder Tröpfchen?
Wo liegt denn die KH? 
Welche Härte hat dein Leitungswasser?
So Mittelchen brauchst du nicht in den Teich kippen, da wird nur Geld gemacht.....
ehrlich gesagt, glaub ich nicht das du GH über 40 hast


----------



## Martin_23 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Also mein KH liegt bei 5° eigentlich normal!!! Von Oase so ein Tröpfchentest ! Da steht 3 Tropfen Indikatorlösung hinzugeben und dann immer einen Tropfen mehr bis sich das Wasser von rot nach grün verfärbt! ein Tropfen soll 1° sein d.h. pro Tropfen 1 ° mehr 4 Tropfen = 4 °, 5 Tropfen = 5° usw . bloß bei mir passiert da gar nichts das Wasser ist selbst nach 40 Tropfen noch "ORANGE" und wird nicht grün normal sollte es ja so schon bei 15 bis 20 Tropfen grün werden OH MAN Bei Leitungswasser verhält es sich genauso :-(


----------



## scholzi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Mach doch mal ne Vergleichsprobe mit Leitungswasser...
laut Stadtwerke Schwarzenbach sollte die Härte bei 5 liegen...
http://www.stadtwerke-schwarzenbach.de/html/wasser.html
Oder mit Regenwasser, das hat null Härte...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das GH und KH so weit auseinander liegen....


----------



## Martin_23 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Naja aber woran kann das dann liegen ? TESTER kaputt?? und kann das mit der leichten Trübung zusammenhängen?


----------



## Martin_23 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Grad Regenwasser getestet aus der Regentonne dummerweise genau das selbe Spiel nach ca 20 Tropfen wird es grad mal Orange


----------



## scholzi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Also Regenwasser hat definitiv keine Härte....
Der Test ist Schrott


----------



## Martin_23 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Ok dann werd ich mir mal einen neuen besorgen!!! 
Das mit dem rostbraunen Wasser hat dann wohl auch nichts damit zu tun? Und was könnte ich dagegen unternehmen oder legt sich das wieder?


----------



## scholzi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Hi....
genau....
Was hast du für Technik und Fischbesatz.
Hast du mittlerweile mehr Pflanzen gepflanzt?
Wie lauten die anderen Werte?


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

hallo martin,

ich habe neulich auch einen wassertest gemacht und der sah komisch aus. mittlerweile glaube ich, dass diese tests nur werbung für irgendwelchen andere produkte sind, die man dir aufschwätzen will, falls irgendein wert nicht stimmt. solange das wasser klar ist, die pflanzen kräftig und ausbreitungsfreudig und die evtl. fische noch putzmunter, kann man sich die wassertest schon mal sparen.


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Hallo Martin

Mein Teichwasser hat auch ständig eine bräunliche Färbung, ist aber meist klar bis auf den Grund. Die Wasserwerte sind OK (auch Eisen).

Ich denke mittlerweile, es liegt an der alten Erle in meinem Garten, die schmeißt ja das ganze Jahr irgendwas ab - Blüten, Blätter, Samen. Ich geb mir zwar Mühe immer alles raus zu fischen aber ganz schafft man das ja doch nicht.

Erlenzäpfchen setzt man ja auch gegen Fadenalgen im Teich ein - die färben das Wasser bräunlich. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch irgendwelchen Eintrag am Teich, der das Wasser färbt.

LG Bebel


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Hallo,

das Problem mit den Testsets ist, das sie ein Ablaufdatum haben. Danach funktionieren sie nicht mehr korekt. Mir ist in einem Baumarkt schon mal aufgefallen das auf der Aussenpackung das Ablaufdatum nicht aufgedruckt war (oder so gut versteckt das ich es nicht finden konnte .

Konsequenz, nur Testsets mit Ablaufdatum kaufen.


----------



## Bordersuse (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Ich habe mir auch erstmals einen Tröpfchentester vor einer Woche angeschafft. Der hat wunderbar funktioniert. Ist aber kein PO4 dabei 
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/wasserpflege_aquarium/tetra/test/35865


----------



## Martin_23 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Iwie wird mein Teich klarer aber vielleicht täusch ich mich auch! Da der Teich niedrigen Wasserstand hatte, hab ich etwas Leitungswasser dazugegeben kann es sein, dass diese Tat meinem Teich iwie geholfen hat ? Also zumindest kommt es mir so vor

PS: @Plätscher: " Mein Testset hat, so wie ich das sehe auch kein Ablaufdatum. Zumindest kann ich da nichts entdecken" alles Geldschneiderei!


----------



## Pammler (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Laut Pooltest hat mein Wasser ca. 7pH, ist aber braun. Ist das normal?


----------



## Martin_23 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Ja @ Pammler ungefähr so sieht mein Wasser auch aus


----------



## Martin_23 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Kann es evtl damit zusammenhängen,dass es in dieser Jahreszeit so extrem heiß ist? Alos ich mein kann Hitze das Wasser eintrüben?


----------



## Pammler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Mein Wasser ist immernoch braun aber klar. Ein paar Fadenalgen an den Pflanzen.

Kennt sich da keiner aus?


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

hallo martin und thorsten!

braunes wasser ist GUT  die leute hier, die braunes wasser haben, haben meistens keine andere algen, als fadenalgen. spekuliert wird darüber, dass diese braunen partikeln im wasser das licht filtern und dafür sorgen, dass andere algenarten nicht gedeihen. natürlich spielen andere faktoren (substrat, lage etc.) auch eine rolle.

thorsten, du brauchst mehr pflanzen in deinem teich, vorallem unterwasserpflanzen! dadurch wird auch das wasser klarer. die braune färbung bleibt und sei froh darüber. grünes wasser = schwebealgen, trübes wasser, keine gute sicht.

ich selber habe auch braunes wasser, fadenalgen (weil noch nicht genügend pflanzen im teich und reichlich nitrat/nitrit und phosphat im wasser) und bin froh darum, dass ich keine andere algen habe. sicht bis zum boden.

wo genau ist dein probem, thorsten? möchtest du azurblaues wasser haben?


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Mein Wasser ( Brunnen ) ist seit 12 Jahren braun, eben eisenhaltig, die Fische stört es nicht, und mich auch nicht mehr


----------



## BigP (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Hallo zusammen, das Wasser in meinem Teich ist ebenfalls braun; Fadenalgen wachsen nur an bestimmten Stellen, dort, wo kaum Pflanzen sind und wo am längsten die Sonne hinscheint. Trüb ist es ebenfalls ein wenig, auf der Niedrigwasser Seite kann ich aber noch bis in 1,20m auf Grund sehen.
Habe 40 bis 50 Fische und reichlich Pflanzen drinnen, die wie blöde wachsen. Die Seerose bedeckt inzwischen schon 1/4 der gesamten Wasseroberfläche und den Fischen geht es augenscheinlich richtig gut. Die werden seit 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr gefüttert und am Teich selber mache ich - - - - *NICHTS*.


----------



## Pammler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Danke, da bin ich ja froh, das das sogar gut ist.

@ boesihexi: Ich hab kein Problem, und Pflanzen sind es schon paar mehr geworden. der Teich existiert erst seit ca. 3 Monaten. Die Unterwasserplanzen (__ Hornkraut) werden aber auch braun. Ist das normal? Die __ Wasserprimel wächst langsam aber grün.

Bilder folgen in meinem Teichprojektthread und Album.


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*



> der Teich existiert erst seit ca. 3 Monaten.


na dann... wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, die folie keinen loch hat, die pflanzen echt und nicht aus plastik sind, dann brauchst du jetzt nur noch geduld :smoki



> Die Unterwasserplanzen (__ Hornkraut) werden aber auch braun. Ist das normal?


ja. viele pflanzen gehen erst ein in einem fremden teich, vorallem unterwasserpflanzen. passen die bedingungen und sind die pflanzen von guter qualität, erholen sie sich nach einer zeitlang, oder auch erst im nächsten jahr. 

guck mal meine hornkraut an, die vor ca. 2 monate in den teich kam. wie du siehst, mein wasser ist braun, aber klar. mein teich ist zwar frisch gereinigt, aber sehr alt. deine wasserfärbung hat damit zu tun, dass dein teich noch frisch ist! deswegen ist dein wasser noch trüb. es wird sich schon klären 

ist das der teich, der mit dem kirschbaum angefangen hat? ich habe mir nur die ersten seiten von deinem beitrag angesehen. sieht gut aus!  hast du auch ufermatte drumherum (sie auf dem foto so aus)? ich verstehe nur nicht warum die foliekante vor den steinen nach oben guckt. die wird schon noch verdeckt? soll auf deiner hügel __ efeu wachsen, wie urspünglich am kirschbaum geplant? ist auf jeden fall sehr interessant zu beobachten, was unter dem einfluss des forums aus einem miniteich geworden ist


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*

Mein __ Hornkraut ist auch teilweise braun, aber ich habe nicht den eindruck, dass es ihm was schadet. Kleine Stückchen gehen wohl immer mal wieder ab (warum, weiß ich nicht, ist ja kein Fisch drin), und die siedeln sich dann woanders wieder an, sehen auch braun aus. Ich glaube, das ist normal.


----------



## Pammler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Gesamthärte im Teichwasser zu hoch und leicht bräunliche Färbung*



boesihexi schrieb:


> ist das der teich, der mit dem kirschbaum angefangen hat? ich habe mir nur die ersten seiten von deinem beitrag angesehen.



Antwort hier, passt sonst nicht zum Thema


----------

